
App Store Simplified Screenshot Submission Process - chrisamanse
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=08082016a
======
chrisamanse
Developers can now just upload one set of screenshots for an app. Optionally,
they can also upload one app preview per device family. This will definitely
make the release process of apps a lot faster.

